# Search window keeps popping up



## claza (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi,

Recently my Windows has been going nuts and occasionally popping up tons of blank search windows in which if I close them, they repop over and over again, it's driving me nuts. As this is going on, I can't tab to other applications, and I can't type - my keyboard is completely messed up and every time I try typing, it highlights the character and erases it as soon as I type the next character. Not really sure what to do but bang my head on the keyboard.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Download MBAM, install it, Update it twice, then run a Quick scan, if it finds nasties, remove them, then run a Full system scan.

http://download.cnet.com/Malwarebytes-Anti-Malware/3000-8022_4-10804572.html










.


----------



## claza (Mar 10, 2008)

I've done both the quick scan and the full scan, none of them found anything infected.

Is there anything I can do?


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

Consider runnin' a Quick scan with SAS.
(Download link in my sign)


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

If all else fails back up your important data and do a System Restore, pick a date before the crazyness started.

http://pcsupport.about.com/od/fixtheproblem/ht/system-restore-windows-7.htm

.


----------



## claza (Mar 10, 2008)

I've done a quick scan with SAS and all its found are tracking cookies.

I've noticed one more thing about this - my keyboard is constantly moving from my original typing space (example - reply box) to the search function at the top right of my browser. I am using Firefox at the moment, and when the search window pops up, it does the same thing.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Does this only act up when using a browser?

.


----------



## claza (Mar 10, 2008)

I suppose so - Firefox and Windows Explorer. It always just pops to the search function and I can't type a thing because it keeps erasing it. Sometimes the search window pops up 5 times at once...but that's irrelevant I think. Also, whenever the search windows pops up, it's always on top of all my applications - it won't let me alt-tab out - even the task manager doesn't stay on top. I think it is because the keyboard is always jumping back to the search function of the window.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Laptop or Desktop?

Maybe you have a keyboard gone wonky.

.


----------



## claza (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm using an HP laptop. 

I'm starting to think that, too. I think I'll look for a replacement keyboard.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Sometimes on a laptop you can inadvertently touch the touchpad when using the keyboard, just a thought.

Turn off the touchpad, see if the behavior continues.


----------



## claza (Mar 10, 2008)

I don't use my touchpad. The left click button has been broken for a long time now, so I always use a USB mouse.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Try disabling it.


----------



## claza (Mar 10, 2008)

The touchpad is disabled. It is always disabled. I also just attempted system restore, and that doesn't work.


----------



## claza (Mar 10, 2008)

Well I've concluded it's not my keyboard. I took my laptop apart and unplugged the thing and the search windows are still popping up.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Do you have any windows explorer software installed, like file browsers? File managers?

.


----------



## claza (Mar 10, 2008)

Well I figured out what the problem is - my USB mouse was on steroids. Either a key is pressed on the mouse or the mouse is just going wonky after all these years of service.


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

Crazy thin',man......
really weird


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

I was beginning to wonder about this one, glad you figured it out.

.


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

So,are you in a status to mark it as solved?


----------

